# Official Midnight Madness Thread



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone going to any midnight madness events? I heard ESPN is showing some school's festivities on ESPNU.

Any big recruits coming to your team's MM?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Whether or not you like Duke. I thought this idea was kinda neat...










*Countdown to Craziness*​


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I was just about to ask about midnight madness, good to see you're on top of it TM. It's usually right around (or on) my birthday. Is it always a Friday?

I might go to Marquette's. I have season tickets this year, but haven't heard a peep from the athletic department about midnight madness. Team should be weak this year though, so who knows.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I would love to go to UK's. Those tickets are harder to get than Super Bowl tickets.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I believe it usually is on Friday, Nim

That'd be awesome if you could get in there, BB

I think Duke still has tickets - like 1000 of them


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Would be awesome especially since it's on my birthday... I have to work Friday and Saturday anyway so I couldn't go if I had tickets. Next year I'm gonna do it come hell or high water.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> I would love to go to UK's. Those tickets are harder to get than Super Bowl tickets.


KU is FREE and no tickets, but if you do not get there by 6pm when doors open at 5:30pm no seats for you


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

This is Kansas 25th year of festivities. Also it should not call midnight madness or late night b/c most of these festivities are done by 11pm CDT, I miss going to KU's getting there at 4pm, get in at 5pm, watch vollyball at 7 to 9 then skits, then dunks, and then game at 12:01am. Now it is in 5:30pm festivities start 7pm and game at 9pm


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sad I wont be watching and not in Lexington today, but I heard Drake might be at UK tonight.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well for Central Michigan i'm not even sure we had a Midnight Madness LOL. There was zero buzz about it, and I'm playing pick-up everyday at the Rec Center next to Rose Arena (our Home Court). So if there was i'm sure it was probably just the players, coaches, and families of the players/coaches. 


For UNC "Late Night With Roy" was a success as usual. Will Graves scored 12 points, Ed Davis chipped in 10 points, and John Henson added 10 in the scrimmage.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Well for Central Michigan i'm not even sure we had a Midnight Madness LOL. There was zero buzz about it, and I'm playing pick-up everyday at the Rec Center next to Rose Arena (our Home Court). So if there was i'm sure it was probably just the players, coaches, and families of the players/coaches.


That's how it was at Wisconsin when I was there. Turns out they did have midnight madness those years, but they wanted it to be a "family night". I have no proof, but I suspect the athletic program went out of their way to hide the event from students. I was a ticket holder and played pickup hoops literally next door to the Kohl Center every day and never heard a word.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

LOL well at least i'm not the only one. 


CMU's basketball program is so bad, and our football team is doing so well I don't think it matters much anyway haha.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Madness is huge at Kentucky. They had Drake as the guest coach. Sold out of course.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

It's FREE at Kentucky also... all the more reason those tickets are hard to get. People camped out in tents for 2 weeks to get tickets.


----------

